# Master of the Deathwing



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Well my next project is to redo my model of Belial, Master of the Deathwing.

Here is what is used to look like..


















Now he's been taken apart for a new model. Ive taken pieces from grey knight terminators for the body and hammer. The shield is from warmachine bits and the cloak is from green stuff and dark angel chapter bits.


















C&C welcome.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2008)

lookin nice, but i already liked it how it was, so i cant wait to see the new one!! =D


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I have a majority of the model painted. All that is left is the thunder hammer and some touch up on the body and base.


























:biggrin:


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW! love the shield.. maybe you can get some more/better pics
looks great though!


----------



## Lord calgar (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks awesome is the best terminator (belial) I have ever seen!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I was shocked at why you would change your original model because I thought it was great. But the new Shield and Thunder Hammer have blown me away with how good they look.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

:good:

well done mate... good conversion... he does look better than before.

:good:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the only critique i have, is what is the point at looking at the back of that heldric thing on his left shoulderpad. seems a bit pointless.

he definitly looks better now though, love the model, its great.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell that looks ace, love it, can we see some more pics

That looks better.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

wow, that's nice. how'd you make the shield?


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing just amazing :clapping:


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> wow, that's nice. how'd you make the shield?


I used a bit from a warmachine mech ....... you'll see it once I start working on my Ironclad Dred. >.> <.< ^.^ I also used plasticard and other bits for the dark angel emblem on the shield. As for him not seeing through his left shoulder...... seeing is not important when swinging a big hammer..... :shok:

Well, I seem to be done. Though I'm thinkign of painting a big dark angel icon on his cloak on his back. Kinda like the old one had. Here are the pics. Hope they are clearer (better :biggrin


























and a close up on the helm on his base.










C&C welcome


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

That shield is just amazing friggen great job! :good::victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

nice.

i spose he could be talking into his comunicator.


----------

